# 3D printed beekeeping tools



## SquirrellyOne (Feb 24, 2015)

Hey all,

In preparation for getting into the hobby I've been whipping up some of the necessary tools. I have a 3D printer at home, so I design some of my own helpful little tools and wanted to share the first of them - my queen bee catcher.

Using a common clothespin spring (in the US anyways), you can 3D print a simple little queen catcher.










The files are on Thingiverse: http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:705560










Let me know what you all think - you are the experienced beekeepers after all! Are there any other common tools or parts that you think could benefit from having a freely share-able, remix-able design out there? I'm happy to try to whip something up! I've been working on a frame feeder design already, but it's too big for my printer to do in one piece, so making a way to combine the parts is challenging. Another thing I want to try to make is a frame handle.


----------



## SquirrellyOne (Feb 24, 2015)

I also found someone else's design out on Thingiverse for a box side frame holder.
http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:408146


----------



## capitalbeesupply (Jul 28, 2013)

Neat! We just were looking at a new CNC machine for our plant that integrates CNC, laser and 3D printing functions for prototype work. There aren't likely to be many that have 3D printers (someday they probably will be as common as the paper printers are nowadays), but it is amazing how far the technology has come in the last few years in terms of making parts that are durable (for example your queen catcher...there is a fair amount of pressure needed to open and close it on those handles and it appears that the printed model handles it fine). Those frame holders interesting too. Looks like they could easily fit in a pocket.

Rich
Capital Bee Supply
Madison, WI


----------



## Dan P (Oct 29, 2014)

I would buy a couple of those. All the other ones break easily.


----------



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

Dan P said:


> I would buy a couple of those. All the other ones break easily.


Now you can print the flow frames.........


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

Ok, you set the hook in me probably without even trying.

What is the cost to print that queen catcher?


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm old. I can't even wrap my mind around the concept of a 3D printer. I guess I'm going to have to spend some time learning about this.


----------



## TimW (May 15, 2013)

Check out Home Depot, they have them now.


----------



## SquirrellyOne (Feb 24, 2015)

@MarshMasterPat: Not including the spring cost since I had it laying around, the catcher cost about 36 cents. (each side weighs about an ounce, and I've calculated a cost of about 18 cents per ounce printed, which includes the electricity to run the machine and the actual plastic feedstock costs). That doesn't factor in some concept of splitting up the actual printer cost, which was originally about $700, but I've had it for years at this point.

@Dan P: I was never looking to get into the queen catcher printing business, and I feel like shipping costs would exceed the part cost! If anyone would really like to get one though just send me a message.

@jbeshearse: If my printer was a bit bigger I'd certainly have a go at making a flow frame equivalent. I already had just such an idea rattling around in my head already!

My 3D printer is a RepRap that I assembled myself. It works by laying down layer after layer of melted plastic via a hot nozzle. If you think about what you would do to make say a drinking glass using a hot glue gun, that's what my printer does - just with micron precision and a 0.4mm diameter nozzle. You can check it out in action at this link: https://plus.google.com/photos/+Eva...102556618672678364488&authkey=CLjI3af3ia7JqgE

It is interesting to see 3D printers becoming a bit more common out there. I first saw the 20 thousand dollar Stratisys machines at my college, but then hopped into the RepRap community at a pretty early stage. Now, as mentioned, you can find 3D printers in big box stores. Actually using a 3D printer isn't quite as streamlined though - most need a lot of tinkering to get to work properly and keep working.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

how long does it take to print one?


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

I haven't used the queen catchers that I bought, but they have a gap at the bottom so that you don't pinch the queen. So a gap when they are closed.

3D printing is very neat, going to make a lot of differences someday.


----------



## SquirrellyOne (Feb 24, 2015)

A complete queen catcher takes about an hour to print.

Last night I also designed a frame holder, but I haven't had a chance to actually print it out yet and see how well it works. The dimensions seem like they would do the job. It again uses clothespin springs. Once it works I'll put it up on Thingiverse and post a photo.










http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:707045


Regarding the queen catcher potentially pinching... good point. I'll add a little block to leave say a 3mm gap between the two halves of the clamshell when "closed". That should keep her in while not squishing her, right?


----------



## Ddawg (Feb 17, 2012)

Nice Thread! 
I'm headed down to our Campus 3D Printer now..


----------



## chazman (Dec 2, 2010)

I would also support the design to have a gap where the pinchers close at the bottom. That last pinch with that catcher you have there could very easily squish a queen's abdomen. That wouldn't be good.


----------



## Billboard (Dec 28, 2014)

Print a hive and bees to go with it. I bet they wont swarm


----------



## BigGun (Oct 27, 2011)

Have you considered printing a mold for foundation. I know it would have to be printed in pieces and then assembled. I had access to one here but could never come up with free cad software that would output the proper file type.


----------



## SquirrellyOne (Feb 24, 2015)

Not a bad idea. There is a design on Thingiverse for 3D printed foundation itself, but I assume it'll have all the same issues as plastic foundation I've read about. Using the printer to create a mold for wax foundation is an intriguing idea though. I'll mess around with it sometime - it should just be a matter of modeling one hex and patterning it a bunch. Pour melty wax over the whole thing and squish between two plates, then trim off the stuff that's squeezed out.

I revised my queen catcher to help prevent queen squishing:


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

So if someone has a 3D printer and a design downloaded from Thingiverse, they could print up one of those item?

Is that correct?

If so, WOW. If not, still the ideas are neat as heck.


----------



## ScienceGirl (Oct 24, 2014)

Nice designs!

Can you use BPA-free plastic? If plastic printed tools are going to be directly used with honey (as in a version of the flow frames, a frame part, etc.) it might be worth looking into.

I just wish there were 3D printers for metal or wood.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

>> I just wish there were 3D printers for metal or wood.

Well, consider that the devices referenced above are _*additive *_devices. If you simply use a _*subtractive *_CAD printer, you can use metal or wood as the medium. You can even make your own .... 









Photo linked from and more at this link:
http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Make-a-Homemade-2x4-Wood-CNC-Router/


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

SquirrellyOne said:


> Are there any other common tools or parts that you think could benefit from having a freely share-able, remix-able design out there?


How about a push-in introduction cage?


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

If you do a push in cage. I would leave holes for steel brads and do them as a add. Do the border and the wire in the plastic. Just my thoughts.


----------



## SquirrellyOne (Feb 24, 2015)

ScienceGirl said:


> Can you use BPA-free plastic? ... I just wish there were 3D printers for metal or wood.


I actually almost exclusively use PLA (poly-lactic acid), which is a carbon-neutral, BPA free, and made from a renewable resource (corn). In the right hot, humid conditions it will even biodegrade after a few years. It's plenty safe for use with incidental contact with food.

There are some 3D printer filament stocks that contain significant portions of wood fiber, the rest is PLA. There are also metal 3D printers, but they are mondo expensive and work by welding individual sand-like grains of metal with a high power laser.


----------



## texanbelchers (Aug 4, 2014)

marshmasterpat said:


> So if someone has a 3D printer and a design downloaded from Thingiverse, they could print up one of those item?
> 
> Is that correct?


Yes, that is correct. If you come to Houston, I'll show one to you.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

Yes, a push in cage with some way to get the queen in without wrestling Would be good.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

And maybe one end with a bit of queen excluder and space for a cork to close it off.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Any of the standard bee gadgets we can buy on ebay or amazon and can make don't need to print them.
No sense to unless you are testing the printer out. As far as I know they can print out the 
mini houses already with the concrete as the filler. Something I would like to see is more expensive to buy but cheaper
to print such as a wax roller for small cell foundation, full deep removable grafting frame to separate the young larva so no need
to do a graft, a half-way drawn out cells on foundation or just a starter strip drawn out. Anything that saves time and expensive to
buy is good to print. A faster printer will justify the initial cost if it is for production purposes. I'm sure one day that time will come. We'll
be sharing 3d printer Bee files by then.


----------



## BigGun (Oct 27, 2011)

You might be able to print a jenter style queen system.


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

Are media suitable for constructing models for investment casting (typically wax) available for these printers? If so converting the model to metals with reasonable melting points is fairly easy. Add an inlet runner and air vents to the model, cover it with clay or clay/plaster mixture, place it in an oven hot enough to evaporate the model, remove it from the oven and pour molten metal into the still hot mold. Since the mold is used hot (and thus expanded) it is usually not necessary to make allowance for shrinkage. 
Bill


----------



## SquirrellyOne (Feb 24, 2015)

whiskers said:


> Are media suitable for constructing models for investment casting (typically wax) available for these printers? ...
> Bill


Investment wax isn't readily available, but the PLA I generally print with can be burned off at similar (slightly higher) temperatures as wax, allowing it to be used like a lost wax investment. I haven't had a chance to try it yet, but I plan to follow this guy's general method: http://3dtopo.com/lostPLA/

I like the idea of making an introduction cage, and agree with MySmokePole about using wire brads. I'd probably just print and edge and mesh and push in the nails afterward with a dab of glue on the head. 

To other commenters, this stuff isn't to stop people from spending money on a cheap queen catcher or anything. I'm just doing this to entertain myself and scratch the itch while I wait for my package bees to arrive. These models won't be practical for almost anyone (unless they have a 3D printer sitting next to their desk all day).


----------



## georgiabees (Feb 2, 2010)

Will it print hundred dollar bills to help pay for itself??:scratch:


----------



## texanbelchers (Aug 4, 2014)

SquirrellyOne said:


> These models won't be practical for almost anyone (unless they have a 3D printer sitting next to their desk all day).


Most aren't really practical even with a donated printer sitting next to me.  Each print isn't perfect and it isn't really smooth like injection molding. Maybe i need a better $$ machine. Now, how can I get one of those CNC routers donated???? :scratch:


----------



## dadux (Feb 23, 2012)

Squirrel I just started a thread for a 3D printed bucket feeder floating disc. I would sure love to have your input!

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?335483-3D-printed-bucket-feeder-floating-disc

Don


----------

